# Documented 3 hrs driving in surge w no pings!



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

I posted in my city of Houston looking for other drivers in my area who may have experienced the same. Last night, I missed my home city World Series game to drive and make money as my area continued to light up in orange/red surge! Instead, I lost money as I drove for 3 hours in surge with only 1 ping that was 13 min out of surge... I lost money while driving around in surge area w no pings...I documented my entire time! Here are a few of the many screenshots I took of a 3 hour surge drive losing money...I was so pi$$ed! Btw I had rider app on my other phone and there were 6 drivers around the area (10-20 min away) and most of the times I was the only driver in surge area (I have screenshots of this as well) I've contacted Uber directly and awaiting response! This is unacceptable! How and why could this happen....!!?? Err!


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> I posted in my city of Houston looking for other drivers in my area who may have experienced the same. Last night, I missed my home city World Series game to drive and make money as my area continued to light up in orange/red surge! Instead, I lost money as I drove for 3 hours in surge with only 1 ping that was 13 min out of surge... I lost money while driving around in surge area w no pings...I documented my entire time! Here are a few of the many screenshots I took of a 3 hour surge drive losing money...I was so pi$$ed! Btw I had rider app on my other phone and there were 6 drivers around the area (10-20 min away) and most of the times I was the only driver in surge area (I have screenshots of this as well) I've contacted Uber directly and awaiting response! This is unacceptable! How and why could this happen....!!?? Err!


Don't worry.. you didn't miss anything except your team losing. Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

No rides because people were watching the game. 

It's surging because there were no drivers out there. Because they were also watching the game. 
But that doesn't mean there's a ton of demand. Only means there's not enough drivers for the possible demand. 

Just because it's surging doesn't mean you will get a ride. 
That's why you'll hear people say "don't chase surge" over and over and over.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

It's pretty well known that Uber will do anything to manipulate drivers and a fake surge is just one of those ways. Bottom line is that Uber may have screwed you over for the first 30-40 mins but you pretty much screwed yourself over by continuing to drive for an add'l 2+ hrs AFTER you didn't get a surge ride sitting "in the the surge" area.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> Don't worry.. you didn't miss anything except your team losing. Lol


Uh no, I don't think so...Won at their home field!!


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Uh no, I don't think so...Won at their home field!!


Just makes the fact that you spent 3 hrs driving with NO rides sound even more foolish.. smdh


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No rides because people were watching the game.
> 
> It's surging because there were no drivers out there. Because they were also watching the game.
> But that doesn't mean there's a ton of demand. Only means there's not enough drivers for the possible demand.
> ...


Oh that's just not right to do!! Did not know that!! I was under the impression surge is created when demand is high at that moment... Err



chitown73 said:


> It's pretty well known that Uber will do anything to manipulate drivers and a fake surge is just one of those ways. Bottom line is that Uber may have screwed you over for the first 30-40 mins but you pretty much screwed yourself over by continuing to drive for an add'l 2+ hrs AFTER you didn't get a surge ride sitting "in the the surge" area.


No ride sitting in surge, no ride driving in surge and no, I will never do this again!



chitown73 said:


> Just makes the fact that you spent 3 hrs driving with NO rides sound even more foolish.. smdh


Go away


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Oh that's just not right to do!! Did not know that!! I was under the impression surge is created when demand is high at that moment... Err
> 
> No ride sitting in surge, no ride driving in surge and no, I will never do this again!
> 
> Go away


You posted a foolish story and you can't even handle the truth..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Oh that's just not right to do!! Did not know that!! I was under the impression surge is created when demand is high at that moment... Err


Yes and no.

Demand doesn't have to mean a lot of demand.
3 people requesting a ride and only one car with a 5 mile radius could potentially trigger a surge.

5 cars come flying in from other side of town. 3 aren't getting a ride.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No rides because people were watching the game.
> 
> It's surging because there were no drivers out there. Because they were also watching the game.
> But that doesn't mean there's a ton of demand. Only means there's not enough drivers for the possible demand.
> ...


Btw the surge was where I was located I didn't have to chase... Yep, kept driving around in it... stupid



Cableguynoe said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Demand doesn't have to mean a lot of demand.
> 3 people requesting a ride and only one car with a 5 mile radius could potentially trigger a surge.
> ...


Still didn't make sense I was the only driver in surge (had rider app watching how many drivers were out to determine if worth missing the game & if surge would last) another poster suggested a tech issue and I did turn on and off also popped out battery... I think you're right with the "anticipation of demand" surge...it's the only thing that makes sense. I appreciate you telling me about this so I can avoid another night like last night! I will stay in and watch the game!!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> Don't worry.. you didn't miss anything except your team losing. Lol


Umm Houston won game 2


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

If you're in the center of a surge, find a public parking lot to sit and wait. Why burn fuel driving in circles?


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

DocT said:


> If you're in the center of a surge, find a public parking lot to sit and wait. Why burn fuel driving in circles?


Yep, that's what I was doin...lol I was pretty pi$$ed...not often do we get the surge like this & Im hopin they fixed the problem by refreshing the app... I'm goin out soon so will see... Thanks for responding!



chitown73 said:


> It's pretty well known that Uber will do anything to manipulate drivers and a fake surge is just one of those ways. Bottom line is that Uber may have screwed you over for the first 30-40 mins but you pretty much screwed yourself over by continuing to drive for an add'l 2+ hrs AFTER you didn't get a surge ride sitting "in the the surge" area.


I agree they're a manipulating company & would like to see them held accountable & make "real" changes for us drivers!


chitown73 said:


> You posted a foolish story and you can't even handle the truth..


Just an FYI... It was an "app" issue so my story not so "foolish" if my story helps another driver here who experiences the same!


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

That's why you dont chase surges just let them come to you.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

One of the biggest Uber myths is around Surging. They say it happens when there is demand....Not true.

Surge happens when a number of pax log onto the pax app in a particular area at the same time with the possible *intention* of booking a ride.

Of course there are other factors such as fake surges generated by Uber to get drivers into a specific area such as a big sporting event.

Also worth noting that the driver and pax apps don't update in the same second. You may be in a driver surge area and get a 'local' non surge ping. You only get paid based on the ping info... so always screen shot them for subsequent disputes.

With the implementation of Upfront Pricing 4 months ago you can expect less surging.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Grand said:


> One of the biggest Uber myths is around Surging. They say it happens when there is demand....Not true.
> 
> Surge happens when a number of pax log onto the pax app in a particular area at the same time with the possible *intention* of booking a ride.
> 
> ...


Also drivers opening the rider app causes the surge so there could be no actaul demand just drivers.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Grand said:


> One of the biggest Uber myths is around Surging. They say it happens when there is demand....Not true.
> 
> Surge happens when a number of pax log onto the pax app in a particular area at the same time with the possible *intention* of booking a ride.
> 
> ...


Well Dam Sam...IT Just can't be simple, huh!? (Like raise driver base pay & time on trip & be gone surge!) Thanks for telling "The Truth" about surge!!


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

The points made by others about surge not necessarily equating to demand are right. But there is a possible settings issue if you are using an IPhone. If you are using an IPhone check the notification settings for uber driver. They should have banner on and be set to persistent.


----------



## Loubie1130 (Nov 9, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> That's why you dont chase surges just let them come to you.


Hahaha! Yep! No matter how many times I try to ignore the surges I still go to them, and like always, I get screwed again! I will do it again and again and again. Like a cat chasing a laser light! Always chase, never catch.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Loubie1130 said:


> Hahaha! Yep! No matter how many times I try to ignore the surges I still go to them, and like always, I get screwed again! I will do it again and again and again. Like a cat chasing a laser light! Always chase, never catch.


Ill catch myself getting excited about a surge then i remember nope once i point my car in that direction usually opposite of current itll disappear.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> I posted in my city of Houston looking for other drivers in my area who may have experienced the same. Last night, I missed my home city World Series game to drive and make money as my area continued to light up in orange/red surge! Instead, I lost money as I drove for 3 hours in surge with only 1 ping that was 13 min out of surge... I lost money while driving around in surge area w no pings...I documented my entire time! Here are a few of the many screenshots I took of a 3 hour surge drive losing money...I was so pi$$ed! Btw I had rider app on my other phone and there were 6 drivers around the area (10-20 min away) and most of the times I was the only driver in surge area (I have screenshots of this as well) I've contacted Uber directly and awaiting response! This is unacceptable! How and why could this happen....!!?? Err!


It was a fake surge. They do that so they can have drivers to be out on the road preparing for and anticipating a demand when game ends.


----------

